
How Our CSS Framework Helps Enforce Accessibility - kungfudoi
http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2015/11/04/how-our-css-framework-helps-enforce-accessibility/
======
thebouv
The title is a bit strong -- their standards encourage accessibility, they
don't enforce it.

Now a TDD/linter/review bot that could check for broken rules? That would be
pretty cool.

However, the article is a great read on accessibility in web dev. Something so
many of us overlook.

------
jbeja
Interesting idea, but I not sure of its practicality, there is nothing to stop
the developer to add classes that don't follow this convention.

~~~
austenallred
Perhaps the main CSS is expected to remain largely unchanged. If the framework
is in a certain state you really shouldn't have to touch it.

------
threefour
I find it sad that eBay even has to think about this. The W3C should have
built it into the specs from the beginning instead of making accessibility a
ghetto.

I think I have great empathy for my customers, but it's hard even for me to
justify going through all this extra work when I'm not sure anyone will use
it.

